# Show me the money - Socialite from Naas



## Bonafide (24 Jan 2006)

26 year old socialite from Naas. Shop & Textaholic with €50k on the way. 
Is the show losing its appeal? 
Are we only interested if the show is about people who are completely useless with money?
I am just suprised that no-one has posted a thread about it yet.


----------



## colc1 (24 Jan 2006)

I missed it the other night totally forgot some of them seem to be unbelievable for spending I couldnt try to spend what some of them are spending in a year they're just leaking money


----------



## tiger (24 Jan 2006)

Bonafide said:
			
		

> Is the show losing its appeal?


 
For me, yes.  Didn't find the espisode particulary informing or entertaining.  Couldn't empathise with participant either.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2006)

Socialite? Was that her hobby or her career?


----------



## mo3art (24 Jan 2006)

Nope, another health worker.
Didn't appeal to me at all, and I thought it was mediocore at best.
BTW you can now view the episodes online if you're interested on catching up.  They're on www.rte.ie/tv/showmethemoney


----------



## TarfHead (24 Jan 2006)

I've being waiting for this thread to appear and assumed that others had the same view - nothing much in it to comment on. Apart perhaps from the imminent windfall, there wasn't much to differentiate this person from others in previous series.

Unless the case studies improve, can we assume that this program has 'jumped the shark' ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_the_shark


----------



## Bluebean (24 Jan 2006)

I've been the same, waiting for a thread to start on it, but didn't want to start one myself, well, because nothing really to write.
Thought it was a bit unrealistic that a 26 year old would want to buy an apartment with her mother, but maybe that's just me.  I'm the same age, and couldn't believe that her Dad was still paying her rent and for her gym. 
Thing that shocked/surprised me most was that she still owed 17k on a 1999 car - how??

Show is definitely just getting boring now for me, can't see that it will stretch to another series after this one.


----------



## Cahir (24 Jan 2006)

The episode was the closest to my own lifestyle - i.e. 20 something year old female with no dependants who likes shopping and socialising!!  However it was quite boring and there was nothing to learn from the episode.  Eddie really annoyed me when it came to cutting down on her spending.  Has he never heard of having a social life??


----------



## fobs (24 Jan 2006)

Think maybe they are finding it harder to get people to volunteer to having their money problems aired on TV for all to see. Do the participants get anything (other than often negative press) for foing the series.

Was also waiting for a thread on this but thought this was the weakest show so far. It doesn't go into enough detail to be of any use to anyone to compare themselves to. 

Only bit of advice was re: fixing mortgage rates. Other than this can't see how he helped her in any financial advisor way?

Compare this to the "Spenaholics", "Bank of Mum and Dad" or "Alvin Hall" on BBC where they try to find the root cause of the spending,go into more details on the spending breakdown etc...


----------



## Danmo (24 Jan 2006)

Big deal. She gets €50K from the sale of a property. Clears debts and cuts back but not by much. If €50K fell into my lap or I had a property to sell I’d have no debts either. Not sour grapes but where is the big financial strategy in that? Nothing to learn from this show. Although it's an improvement on getting a 2nd job like "clear your mortgage in 2 years". Don't no which is worse - no social life or two jobs!! Oh - they're both the same thing


----------



## Bluebean (24 Jan 2006)

I thought the same as you Cahir, when I read what was coming up.  I'm not averse to a bit of shopping and socialising myself when I can! But as I said, didn't think it was very realistic.  I dont know any of my friends who has Daddy paying rent and gym every month, and Mammy to buy a house with! 
I'm not sure if it mentioned it or not, but was Daddy going to continue contributing towards her 'rent' now that she had a mortgage? ie was he going to sub her there also?  I can't see how she is going to manage to go from paying no rent to paying 850 mortgage each month....despite it being a lame program, I have to admit I'll be interested to see what happens if they do a return visit in a years time.


----------



## rpmacmurphy (24 Jan 2006)

Its boring because its bottom of the barrell stuff, like alot of the british programs on personal finance. i.e. Lets find the biggest morons and tell them to stop spending so much and clear their debts blah blah, 
Wouldnt it be a breath of fresh air to show people who (maybe against the odds) have made life/financial decisions that turned into successes and show how they achieved it, They could call it "Show YOU the money".


----------



## Christy (24 Jan 2006)

The thing I found most interesting about the show was her double barrel name, Walker-Strong, if she had opted for the reverse it would make her a Strong-Walker


----------



## minion (24 Jan 2006)

I thought it was a strange situation.  She spends every penny she has.  Her dad pays her rent and gym.  She lives with her mother.  This girl had absolutely no sense about finance at all.
I would say she never paid a bill in her life, especially her car loan.
Poor show.


----------



## nicelives (24 Jan 2006)

rpmacmurphy said:
			
		

> Its boring because its bottom of the barrell stuff, like alot of the british programs on personal finance. i.e. Lets find the biggest morons and tell them to stop spending so much and clear their debts blah blah,
> Wouldnt it be a breath of fresh air to show people who (maybe against the odds) have made life/financial decisions that turned into successes and show how they achieved it, They could call it "Show YOU the money".


I'd agree, to stop the show going totally stale, it'd be great if they upped the ante and moved away from those who live completely on credit and are surprised when it has to be repayed to those who with very normal amounts of income did extraordinary things, I know who I'd be more fascinated to be talking in the pub with.


----------



## tosh100 (24 Jan 2006)

Useless episode - mother and daughter buying house together - imagine the arguments. Have seen much better


----------



## Bonafide (25 Jan 2006)

Maybe from a younger persons point of view it showed an important transition in life. Moving on from spending all you earn and leaching off your parents to ...well....buying a new place and moving back in with one of your parents with the other one probably still funding some of your lifestyle choices?... . The valuable lesson is that your parents, when drained slowly, are potentially an unlimited resource for financing lifestyle. (According to David McWilliams today - they have it to give!)


----------



## Covenant (28 Jan 2006)

A few weeks back some of us were arguing for more investment type stories. But others among us quickly saw that dull as ditchwater investment typre stories don't work precisely because they've no tension and hence no entertainment. This also explains why this thread was very slow to start. Last weeks story was boring boring boring. What do we want from the telly boring education type stories about people who haven't screwed up or debate-causing stories about those who have? This is entertainment and last week had none, simple as that.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jan 2006)

I switched station as soon as the mother started describing her daugher's collection of shoes and then showed her eating out with her friends. It was like watching a repeat. 

I like TarfHead's description of the programme as having "jumped the shark". Perhaps Eddie should follow the link and...



> The term has also come to be used to describe other areas of pop culture, such as music and celebrities, for whom a drastic change was seen as the beginning of the end. These changes are often attempts to attract their fan's waning attention with over-the-top statements or increasingly overt appeals to sex or violence


----------



## JohnnieKippe (6 Feb 2006)

The show does seem to go out of its way to find people with no financial sense whatsoever. Mind you, i can't even understand people that do not pay off their credit card balance every month.


----------

